# Lederverarbeitungs lehrer



## Balgonaris (14. Juli 2007)

moinmoin^^ hab ma ne frage???

wo kann ich nen leder lehrer finden ab skill 225 ich such mich dumm und dusselig und find keinen^^

ich bitte um schnelle antwort^^xD

mfg 

balgo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (14. Juli 2007)

Als Allianzler: Drakk Stonehand im Hinterland.
Als Hordler: Hahrana Ironhide in Feralas.

Der Lehrer ab Skill 300 wäre dann:

Als Allianzler wie Hordler: Darmari in Shattrath.


----------



## *Louis* (14. August 2007)

> Der Lehrer ab Skill 300 wäre dann:
> 
> Als Allianzler wie Hordler: Darmari in Shattrath.


oder in thrallmar (horde) bzw. der ehrenfeste (allis) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zolka (14. August 2007)

kann mir mal wer die coords  und das gebiet sagen wo der elementar lehrer is 

thx


----------



## Isegrim (14. August 2007)

Allianz: Sarah Tanner
Horde: Brumn Winterhoof


----------

